# Rhinestone Set into a Basket on a Garment



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When I was in Las Vegas this Summer doing Research I saw alot of Garments, Tees, Hoodies, ect.. 
At very spendy stores bringing 142.00 to 248.00 a piece that has Rhinestones set in Metal baskets kinda like the old bedazzer, but of Professional quality,, has anyones else seen this yet, and if so, anyone doing it yet ? 

All the higher end Garments had this kind of setting, I am just starting my research on this now, and thought we could all do it together,,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you mean rimset?








Rhinestone Guy has these.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

jane,, nope thats not it,, but those are interesting,, how are those attached?
Thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

They are in the hot fix area so I guess they can be heat set. I have not used any yet.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

They are heat set, we use them all of the time. They can be put on with either an iron or a heat press. About 350 degrees for around 10 seconds. If you use a heat press, and they are pressed onto a pants leg, be careful about putting a permanent press in the leg. My wife is still running around with a crease in one pants leg but not the other The red and green show up a little on this, but it also has clear crystals in it that really reflect and sparkle as she walks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

NOPE,
, Guys this is not it,, there is something else out there ,, they are not heat set,, 

The stones sit in a Metal basket with prongs, and they look like precosia or swarovski grade of stones, 

I should have taken photos,, 
I will do some research too, and lets figure out who is wholesaling this version of rhinestone decoration..

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> They are heat set, we use them all of the time. They can be put on with either an iron or a heat press. About 350 degrees for around 10 seconds. If you use a heat press, and they are pressed onto a pants leg, be careful about putting a permanent press in the leg. My wife is still running around with a crease in one pants leg but not the other The red and green show up a little on this, but it also has clear crystals in it that really reflect and sparkle as she walks.


Jim love the picture of the jeans,, great work,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok heres a visual, and reg flat back stones are used,, in this metal basket,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to the ISS show in Ft. Worth at the end of the month and will make a special effort to see if anything like it is there.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Those are very similar to the way the bedazzler attaches rhinestones


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here are a couple places I found really quick for them 

Kit Kraft inc., Rhinestones & Bedazzler, Silver Tiffany Settings
Crystal Rhinestones Swarovski Rhinestone Swarovski Crystal Flatback Swarovski Rhinestones


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> I'm going to the ISS show in Ft. Worth at the end of the month and will make a special effort to see if anything like it is there.


Thanks Jim, Keep your eyes, open for us,, and of the quality,,, please
What I saw was not the quality of a bedazzler,, it was high quality metal baskets,,, 
also what machines they were using to attach,, these lil goodies..
Thanks Jim for being our eyes and ears ,,,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the ones from the links I linked to such as the rhinestone guy are the higher quality ones. He also has the press machines to attack them as you can see on this page Tools


----------



## SaphiraDesign (Sep 18, 2009)

Any garments with tiffany sets are very pricey. Nevertheless, they are of good quality. 

They are inserted with a kick press, as sunnydayz listed above. 

Industrially speaking:
The most expensive part of the process, other than the press itself, is the die. This is the part that attaches to the kick press and locks the stone in. 

A good example of a company that uses this process is Bejeweled Apparel:
Welcome To Bejeweled - Couture Fashion


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Shellie, Thanks
that is exactly the stuff I was talking about,, 
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Shellie, Thanks
> that is exactly the stuff I was talking about,,
> MMM


Sandy Jo, All the info on the kick press and the supplies needed was right in the link I posted. You asked for resources and I posted them, but maybe you missed it.


----------

